# Colnago Authorized Dealers in Toronto, Ontario



## estagnitta (Feb 19, 2010)

Does anybody know if Racer Sportif is a Colnago authorized dealer? I looked at the Colnago-America website and it does not list Racer Sportif. It only lists Wheels of Bloor as an authorized dealer in Toronto. I have been told that the Colnago-America website is innaccurate in that it fails to list all the authorized dealers in Toronto. As a matter of fact, many reputable bike shops that claim to be Colnago authorized dealers in Toronto are not listed on the site. 

Can anybody shed some light on whether Racer Sportif is an authorized dealer?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

suggest you ask around about the reputation of these two - that's all i'm going to say  they know where I live


----------



## estagnitta (Feb 19, 2010)

Do you know the answer to my question?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

No, I don't. It's a jungle out there. which is why a reference check is in order.


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

I bought my Colnago Master frame from Racer Sportif back in 1991. So they have been selling Colnago for a long, long time; and there was no such thing as Authorized Dealer back then. Oh memories.

I suspect he is also one of the "behind the curtain" dealer for Colnago - see the thread "Washington DC". The Colnago Master that he had was a custom Master that was built for a local racer who had moved on. It fits me just fine just a slight longer top-tube.

My co-worker's brother-in-law owns a bike shop in Gatineau (across Ottawa). He sells a lot of Colnagos. I can ask him if he is an authorized dealer ...


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Just ask Dennis.

He's never lied before.


----------



## chaulk61 (Jan 20, 2009)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=63134&highlight=Racer+Sportif


----------



## estagnitta (Feb 19, 2010)

tmluk,

I am assuming teh Master was sold to you as a new bike, correct?

I would appreciate if you could ask your co-worker and let me know...if it is not too much trouble.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

RS is not a dealer, and the dealer list is up to date. Anyone who tells you different is not a dealer.


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes, the Master was new; and I still have it and I love it. The owner (Dennis) is a character. I notes a few paint chips on the frame and his response "It is Italian. There is always tomorrow." I only bought the frame because the best part of getting a new bike is putting it together yourself.

Anyway, it would be best for you to speak to the bike shop owner. Here is the link: http://gregchristies.com/talktous.htm

They are in Quebec so they will answer phone with "Bonjour" but just say "Hello" and they will speak to you in English. They are very good bunch. Good luck.


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

Just checked the Colnago.com website. Greg Christies is on the list.


----------



## estagnitta (Feb 19, 2010)

On that note, I've been trying to get some clarification from the distributor, Colnago America, but they do not return emails. It makes purchasing a Colnago an extremely frustrating and clueless process, so much so that I am considering a Pinarello instead.

Does anybody know where to contact Colnago America other than the email provided on their website ([email protected])?


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

estagnitta said:


> It makes purchasing a Colnago an extremely frustrating and clueless process, so much so that I am considering a Pinarello instead.
> 
> Does anybody know where to contact Colnago America other than the email provided on their website ([email protected])?


How so?
You asked a question, and got an answer. Bloor is the authorized dealer, RS is not. Simple. I don't understand where the frustration lies.
Colnago as a brand is infamous for it's "grey" market. Sure RS can sell you a Colnago, but cannot offer the warranty on it. These frames, mostly, come back doored from Europe and from the extra stock that Veltec had when they seperated form Colnago.
Buy from an authorized dealer.
How much time have you given them to respond to your communication?


----------



## estagnitta (Feb 19, 2010)

The frustration lies in not being able to communicate with Colnago or their distributor, Colnago America. I emailed them four days ago with nothing resembling a response. I have emailed other distributors for Italian bicycles in the past (GITA) and they have been very quick in responding. Not only were they quick in responding, they had clear telephone coordinates where they could be reached, and had helpful personnel ready to answer all questions on the other side of the phone. Colnago, or Colnago America, has none of that. Therein lies the frustration.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Try calling Giant, Ridley, Cannondale, or pretty much any bike manufacturer. Most, not all, but most of them want nothing to do with the customer. That's why they have dealers. I shouldn't say C-Dale, they are pretty good. But most are not. Non communication with the end user is SOP for most companies.


----------

